

You can now be held liable for texting a driver in New Jersey - saidajigumi
http://www.theverge.com/2013/8/29/4671606/you-can-now-be-held-liable-for-texting-a-driver-in-nj-judge-says

======
saidajigumi
The title is a touch more eye-grabbing than the content. The relevant quote:

    
    
        We affirm the trial court's order dismissing
        plaintiffs' complaint against the sender of the
        text messages, but we do not adopt the trial
        court's reasoning that a remote texter does not
        have a legal duty to avoid sending text messages
        to one who is driving.
    

I'm currently of mixed mind about this. On one hand, the judge leaves open the
possibility of liability for someone who is _knowingly_ distracting a driver.
This doesn't absolve the driver, yet it feels like it may still dilute some
drivers' perceived responsibility for maintaining control of the vehicle.

